# crushing up cat food?!?



## cwest2148 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm constantly crushing up Clem's food mixes. :roll: Plus she's the loudest chewer ever. :roll: Do you guys all have to crush food too? Or am I just buying the wrong kind of kibbles?


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never crushed up Hilde's food and she has a pretty standard mix. Unless they are like dog food sized kibbles, I wouldn't think you'd have to.


----------



## cwest2148 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are royal canin 27 kibbles. I just didn't crush them when I first started feeding them to her and she didn't seem to be able to eat any of it when I looked in her cage the next morning. I have just also always been super paranoid about her choking or being undernutitioned though. haha. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If she eats better when you crush them, then keep crushing them. There are several here who need to do it, myself included. For me, my boy refuses to eat the cylinder shaped kibbles, so I have to cut them in half, or he won't touch them....at all...

Don't just suddenly change it up on her and stop crushing them, because she may go on a hunger strike. I tried that one for a poll we had on here, (crushed vs non crushed kibble), and for those who crush to try not crushing. My boy didn't eat a single thing that night. So that nixed the experiment lol


----------



## cwest2148 (Jun 21, 2012)

haha! That's so funny. Yeah, I just got her some new food because I had a kitten kibble before, and she went on a hunger strike for a day, but must have gotten hungry enough because now she's eating like usual (sloppy, loud, cleans her entire food bowl) again


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

My little girl needs her food crushed up too. She didn't eat a lot at first so I figured it was just her new environment but then I crushed up her food just to try it out and she ate like there's no tomorrow. I think it just depends on the hedgie!


----------

